# New Pasture questions



## leisurlee (Sep 25, 2015)

Leased 80 acres in SW Comanche county Oklahoma fenced in 26 of this (picture attached), planning on only running cows on this land. Recently shredded the 5 foot tall weeds (mares tail, sun flower and what is in the picture) to expose some really nice grasses, looks like Bermuda then sprayed with 2-4d and triple 10 fertilizer. What should be my next move?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 506 (Mar 22, 2016)

With this being leased land your next move may be just to sit and wait to see what happens since you've hit it with herbicide and fertilizer. You're also likely driven by the covenants in the lease. Are you required by the lease terms to do anything else? If not, see how the ground reacts to what you've done. Considering this is owned by someone else, every dime you spend just makes the land better for them. If you get an adequate response to what you've done and your cattle are fattening up, then just sit back and smile. If you don't get a good response or your cattle are not fattening up without supplemental feeding then you might have problem. At that point it becomes a money question as you might have to put a lot of money into the property that you might not get out of it.

If you owned it my suggestion would be that your next move would be to get a soil sample run while you sit on your hands for a bit. Once you see what amendments you need you can start to plan for next spring while at the same time monitor your head count on the property to keep your cattle healthy.

Good luck.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ditto, on the soil test.

Larry


----------

